# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H15b and sicily

## Jboy590

Hello, my maternal line goes back to Enna, Sicily. After researching Haplogroup H I'm curious does this indicate possible Lombard or norman ancestry?


Thank you

----------


## Sile

> Hello, my maternal line goes back to Enna, Sicily. After researching Haplogroup H I'm curious does this indicate possible Lombard or norman ancestry?
> 
> 
> Thank you


there

http://kurdishdna.blogspot.com.au/20...group-h15.html

----------


## Angela

@Jboy590,

Lest you be confused, this doesn't mean that you have a recent Kurdish female ancestress. :)

I don't really keep up on specific subclades of mtDna lineages, or any uniparental markers really, but you can find Maciamo's opinion on this matter here:
http://www.eupedia.com/europe/Haplogroup_H_mtDNA.shtml

"PIE speakers from the Pontic Steppe are known to have possessed quite different maternal lineages from that of Mesolithic and Neolithic Europeans. A few H subclades linked to the R1a populations of Northeast Europe would obviously have been found among Mesolithic Eastern Europeans, like *H1b, H1c and H11*. Others may have come from the North Caucasus, like *H2a1*, or from the advance of Neolithic farmers from the Balkans to Northeast Europe, like *H7*. Others yet would have come from Anatolia when R1b cattle herders crossed the Caucasus, attracted by the vast pastures of the Pontic Steppe. These would have included *H5a, H8 and H15*."

H15 could also have come directly from Anatolia into Europe. How your specific line made its way into Europe and then into Italy I don't know. You might want to check the projects at FTDNA. Be advised, however, that trying to use mtDna lines to track specific migration patterns in your line can be very frustrating, even if you have had a full sequence analysis done of your mtDna, which is pretty expensive.

As an example, I am mtDna U2e. The earliest appearance of that lineage in a European context is, so far, in Mesolithic samples in far eastern Europe, and then in "Indo-Europeans". I don't know how it got to my corner of Italy. I doubt it came along with yDna R1a as we have virtually none in that area. At any rate, I had the FGS done, and my closest non family match is of British Isles descent. (I'm sure that if more Italians were interested in testing, I would have Italian matches, of course.) The "branching off" point is around two thousand years ago. Whether one of his ancestors brought a girl home from my area or vice versa, or as seems a bit more likely considering the more distant matches we have with some people of Swiss extraction, the source for both our lines is in the Alps with a spread in both directions, I don't know. 

I hope that was helpful.

----------


## Hauteville

H15: found in Scotland, Germany, Poland, Austria, northern Italy, Central Asia (Turkmenistan), Iran and northern India. Probable Indo-European origin (R1b).
H15aH15b

----------


## Angela

> H15: found in Scotland, Germany, Poland, Austria, northern Italy, Central Asia (Turkmenistan), Iran and northern India. Probable Indo-European origin (R1b).
> H15a H15b


A probable spread with Indo-Europeans seems like a good bet.

----------


## Hauteville

> A probable spread with Indo-Europeans seems like a good bet.


It was also found in North Italy, maybe the fact that she is from Enna could have link with the Northern Italians who migrated in Sicily in the middle ages. Enna and surroundings was the biggest core of that.

----------


## dapi

Hallo, 
I’m maternal H15b too and paternal R1b-L23, I I was born in Albania!

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

I have also mtdna H15 .. without knowing the sub sub clade.. and I’m albanian

----------


## Olympus Mons

> I have also mtdna H15 .. without knowing the sub sub clade.. and I’m albanian


See my reply in Mtdna...

----------


## the_diplomat

> Hallo, 
> I’m maternal H15b too and paternal R1b-L23, I I was born in Albania!


I have also just received my mtdna results back and am H15b. Dapi, I believe you came up as a match on my mtdna with "0 genetic distance" on family tree dna.

----------


## dapi

Hello my relatives, I am very happy that we are genetically so close.
I discovered some relatives at Tredn, but I don’t know if you count to it!

----------

